# ayuda con transmisor FM



## ericw (Dic 22, 2006)

Hola, estoy armando un transmisor de http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html
y me surgieron algunas dudas.

El 2n3553 no lo consigo puedo utilizar el 2n4427?

Puedo alimentarlo con una fuente de pc?

Estas dudas me surgieron cuando al armarlo, no logro un alcanze de mas de 20 metros (4W???), la calidad de sonido que consigo es mala.  

a los vk200 los arme yo, 1 vuelta entera a lo largo de un tubo de ferrita (1 cm de largo) de alambre de 1mm.

Estaria muy agradecido al que despeje estas dudas o tenga algo para informaciónrmarme.


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 26, 2006)

Evidentemente 4w no alcanzan solamente 20 metros, al construir un transmisor hay que tener en cuenta muchos parametros, como blindaje, polarizaciones, yo he construido varios, y puedo decirte que rara vez utilizando un esquema sale todo bien, generalmente hay que retocar las polarizaciones de base de los transistores, mi consejo es que cambies R1 y R3 por potenciometros algo mayores que los valores que dice el esquema y con mucha paciencia y modulando con un tono fijo el transmisor busques la mejor eficiencia mayor potencia, trambien debes recordar, que los circuitos tanque L1-c15 y la etapa final deben estar perfectamente sintonizados por que de lo contrario tendras una perdida importante de p[otencia, en cuanto al transistor, debes buscar en un catalogo sus caracteristicas, y revisar voltaje, corriente, potencia, y sobre todo frecuencia asi como la beta de trabajo, de ser bien cercanos puedes utilizarlo.


----------



## ericw (Dic 26, 2006)

Gracias, probare con lo que me dices. Les comento que construi una carga fantasma y mido  
maximo 2,5 V en la salida.


----------



## ericw (Dic 27, 2006)

2N3553:      PO2.5W PI0.25W 30-200MHZ  28V

me dieron este reemplazo:

2N4427:      PO1W    PI0.1W      175MHZ     12V

es correcto para este circuito?

Saludos!


----------

